# Do you still travel?



## loriann (Oct 28, 2012)

I realize that now that Im older I dont travel as much. Do you travel more now or do you travel less now?


----------



## Steve (Oct 28, 2012)

We travel now in summer only and only with our camping trailer.. I didn't have much of an opportunity to travel much while I was working and now I like to see my own country especially places of interest close to home..

For example, we went to the encounter of the war of 1812 this past summer..
I have NEVER seen the Niagara falls and would like to see them..


----------



## R. Paradon (Oct 28, 2012)

I still travel but mainly here in Thailand. The next country I plan to go to in April or May will be Cambodia. I want to visit Angkor Wat!


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 5, 2013)

I travel more since I retired. I like driving across the country. We've made several trips out west to Arizona, Las Vegas,Santa Barbara, Sequoia National Park,Etc. 
Twice we went to the east coast to Florida, up the coast to West Virginia and across the country back to Arkansas.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2013)

We travel just about the same as we used to, only now we've been just doing road trips and camping, that way we can take our pets with us.  It's nice because we can control where we want to go, and how fast or slow we want to get there, or how long we want to stay.  Since we love nature and the outdoors it works out great, and not very expensive either. :drive:


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 11, 2013)

I need a cruise. It's been a year and I long for the thrill of being on that big ship, enjoying the great food and entertainment, the feeling of lounging on the deck with the sun warming your body, music playing, people dancing and a fruity concoction.
Heaven, I so love it. My BFFL and I are grounded this year and it sucks !


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 12, 2013)

Please let me add that I'm so glad to NOT be on the Carnival Triumph ! I love Carnival and ever cruise I have taken has been awesome and more that I ever hoped it would be but I'm sure one trip like this would be a nightmare.


----------



## R. Zimm (Feb 15, 2013)

We just got back from Hawaii visiting our latest grandchild. It was great to spend time with our daughter and son in law too but holding the new baby was the best. We did enjoy HI too, and got to visit several interesting places around Oahu.

I doubt that we could have afforded the trip if we had not been able to stay with our family. Hotels are way expensive there.


----------



## TWHRider (Feb 16, 2013)

I've never been on a cruise and I regret that, but I traveled a lot until ten years ago within the Continental U.S. and Canada.


----------



## FishWisher (Feb 16, 2013)

I still love to RV the good ol' USA! I've been in 46 of the lower 48 aboard the coach. Many of my trips are at my RV site (below). Wifey accompanies me when the trip includes family at the destination. To me it's the journey; to her it's the destination.

We just bought a new (to us) coach after having about run the wheels off the old coach. We sold it at 100,000 miles. The new coach came with just 15,000 miles on it and the challenge is to run its wheels off!

RVing the two-lane US highways and staying off the Interstate highways is best. One sees the real country when on those back roads. 

And, gas prices notwithstanding, I think RVing is still the least expensive way to travel - especially if I eat the groceries aboard the coach and resist eating out. And one of the best perks of RVing... I get to use my own shower and sleep in my own bed every night!


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 16, 2013)

RV trips are great fun FishWisher


----------



## neli (Feb 28, 2013)

Old bones aren`t an excuse. There is only one thing that you need to travel at this age  , enthusiasm !


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 1, 2013)

Fish, my deep respects to you - one of my dreams was always to do exactly what you're doing right now.

... well, maybe minus a wife. layful:

I don't really travel anymore, unless you call walking up the block to the store "travel". I enjoyed it when I did it, but as the legendary Taoist Lao-Tzu said, "_You can know the world without leaving your front door_".

I just think the Ol' Man didn't have the right RV.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Mar 7, 2013)

After retiring from a 9-5 in January, I have been traveling with my wife, helping her expand her business into Florida and Arizona. Now, it's time to start traveling for my new business...... but on my timetable.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 2, 2013)

Grew up in a Navy family so, we were always on the move; up and down the coast of California and around the Pacific.  Once I got out of the service, I came home and stayed.  My son moved to Austin, TX shortly after 9/11 and I finally took a trip there to visit last year.  Hadn't been on a plane since 1970.  Not for fear of flying.  Just don't wanna go nowhere no way no how.

I am proud to be a HOME BODY.


----------



## StatKat (May 27, 2013)

Same here...I am way overdue. Looking at the new NCL Breakaway since it ports herein NYC as of this month but usually go on Celebrity or RCI. Nothing better than lounging in the Solarium with a good book and a drink. Hope we can both get out there sooner than later...


----------



## Michael. (May 28, 2013)

Our time on 'Terra Firma' is short.

If you are reasonably fit and can afford it I would say continue to explore.

We are just back from Cancun in Mexico.

Looking forward to our next trip. (Destination to be confirmed)

.


----------



## FishWisher (Jun 6, 2013)

We just got back from 10 days on the road aboard the motor home. We drove from our home near Stockton, CA to my sis's place near Yuba City, CA and "camped" in their driveway for a couple of days. Then on up to Winston, near Roseburg,OR and visited friends who were smart enough to move there from Kalifornistan. We also camped in their driveway for a couple of days. We then drove further up north to Keizer, OR which is cheek by jowl with Salem, the capital of Oregon. Too many people there, I think, as it is at home. But we camped in their driveway for a couple of days, too.

Camped? It's a stretch to call it camping with all the comforts of home in the coach, but some folks call it that. 

I'll be posting the trip to my RV site soon. But with all the fun of visiting friends and family and seeing the sights, it's good to be home - even though it's still Kalifornistan!

Overlooking Mt. Shasta in N. Kalifornistan yesterday.   Close up of Shasta


----------



## StatKat (Jun 8, 2013)

FishWisher said:


> We just got back from 10 days on the road aboard the motor home. We drove from our home near Stockton, CA to my sis's place near Yuba City, CA and "camped" in their driveway for a couple of days. Then on up to Winston, near Roseburg,OR and visited friends who were smart enough to move there from Kalifornistan. We also camped in their driveway for a couple of days. We then drove further up north to Keizer, OR which is cheek by jowl with Salem, the capital of Oregon. Too many people there, I think, as it is at home. But we camped in their driveway for a couple of days, too.
> 
> Camped? It's a stretch to call it camping with all the comforts of home in the coach, but some folks call it that.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great way to see the country. I would love to try it sometime.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk HD


----------

